# SunSun HW-3000 review(s) thread



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Week-in review from setting up my 75 gallon proper last saturday. I cut the hoses to length, scaped, and started up the filter to do its assigned job and so far so good. The surface skimmer works very well. The ripples from one of the output nozzles reaches nearly the entire 4 foot width of the tank (using the dual output sprayers rather than one plus the spray bar). No dead zones that I can see and the plants are swaying nicely in the current. I'd wager after cutting the hoses I'm getting at least 450 gph, perhaps more, out of the unit. I want to get one of those hose attachments that actually measures GPH to take some real readings, once that happens, I'll post them here. My only real complaint is the clips for the intake and output aren't wide/deep enough to fit over the trim of the tank. I contacted Ming Trading (looks like they're the chief importer of SunSun products) to see if there is a solution, preferably in the way of bigger clips. I doubt it but fingers crossed...

If anyone has questions, I'd be more than happy to answer as best I can. Yes, I realize that it's still considerably less than the stated 793 gph, but by how much I'm uncertain to be honest, until one of those devices can be used. I personally don't see it as that bad considering the bottom tray is stuffed tightly with foams and the water also has to get pulled through 4 liters of Matrix.


----------



## TMaier53 (Dec 7, 2016)

I am investing in this model and expect by the end of the month. I have 3 sunsuns but plan to set up the skimmer on this one. I am sure their instructions will be terrible. I have never set up a skimmer before. Any tips you could share would be appreciated.


----------



## Somefishguy (Jan 8, 2020)

Matrix info

7.2.12. Matrix


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

when you were running the gph test was that with the canister filter being empty? kinda makes me wonder if sunsun ran their gph test with 0 head height


----------



## Somefishguy (Jan 8, 2020)

SingAlongWithTsing said:


> when you were running the gph test was that with the canister filter being empty? kinda makes me wonder if sunsun ran their gph test with 0 head height


All manufacturers run their test with 0 head height. They also have no media or trays installed so they can post the max numbers.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes I'm sure they run their tests with minimal to zero head height.

I've been running this filter for a while now on my 75 and it's doing a pretty good job I think. Actually had to turn the flow setting to 4 to keep all the fish happy and I'm using a spray bar that spans the back of the tank.

Water is kept clear, parameters are good, filter actually provides a good amount of power for this size of a tank.

My biggest complaint is that the surface skimmer is inadequate. As in even if the bottom is opened up all the way, the suction at the skimmer is too strong and it pulls in air. This leads to frequent "burping". I'm thinking of attaching the straight pipe without the skimmer and buying an aftermarket surface skimmer to do that job.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Somefishguy (Jan 8, 2020)

varanidguy said:


> My biggest complaint is that the surface skimmer is inadequate. As in even if the bottom is opened up all the way, the suction at the skimmer is too strong and it pulls in air. This leads to frequent "burping".



You could slow that flow inside. Just stuff the tube with some foam to block the intake. Worth a shot...


----------



## Rod Hurst (Feb 25, 2021)

varanidguy said:


> Hello all! I wanted to give my initial review of a recent purchase. The relatively new-to-market SunSun HW-3000.
> 
> Relevant specs:
> Max rated flow of 793 gph (we’ll see).
> ...


 I use my HW 3000 on my 90g with no issues of low flow rate I am very happy with my Filter and might but 2 more for my 120g !


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

For those using this filter how is the noise level? I am debating a 704b look alike (possibly a little low for me) this filter, or a fluval fx4 for a 75 gallon.


----------

